# 2 - 3's oh my!



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning PFF,
It's been awhile since we posted so here we go.
Finally got a window for last weekend, listening to NOAA, Pro Windfinder and other weather reports all should go well. Left Hurlburt around 8 cause we left several things at the dock, getting old and forgetful. Hummmm, got out of the Destin pass to immediate 4 ft swells probably do too the incoming tide. Continued out to the bridge rubble for bait. Got a nice well of ruby's and headed southwest. Seas build the entire ride out. Got just short of the ledge and decided to hit older public spots. Great call, we only fished two spots and scored 6 gags and 5 nice snapper. Of course had to vent and release but what a treat. Gags at less than 20 miles off the beach is not something I'm used to. 

On another note, had a 30ft Sea Hunt come over and sit right over the reef with his fancy helm master. I understand the ocean doesn't belong to anyone but God, but have some common decency to respect space and safety. We fished closed to each other for a few drifts and he decided to move on. I'm sure someone will do him the same thing, hope he understands my thoughts. 
Once out of bait, we headed back in, safe at the dock by 3pm. Great day fishing with the wife and a friend. 
Enjoy the pics and stay safe,
Ms Ruth


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Sounds like you had a great day after all.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, those are some good looking gags. you gotta go back to that spot june 1.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!!! Thanks for the report!!!!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Grunden's look necessary on a day like that! Nice gags!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

iJabo said:


> Grunden's look necessary on a day like that! Nice gags!


No doubt, wouldn't want to be offshore without them!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

jack2 said:


> man, those are some good looking gags. you gotta go back to that spot june 1.
> jack


Noted for sure!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, super nice Gags!! Great report and info, glad you all had a good trip, wish the weather was better but you still went fishing!

BTW, you can tell you run a clean operation, boat looks great.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

I thought you sold your boat 🤔
Great catch 🤙
Surprised you didn’t get a couple of scamps 😕


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Bigc2013 said:


> I thought you sold your boat 🤔
> Great catch 🤙
> Surprised you didn’t get a couple of scamps 😕


Crazy story, momma got mad told me to find other boat. Called the guy who purchased ours just by chance to see if he would sell. Sure enough, we made a deal and she's back with us!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> WOW, super nice Gags!! Great report and info, glad you all had a good trip, wish the weather was better but you still went fishing!
> 
> BTW, you can tell you run a clean operation, boat looks great.


thanks


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

bcahn said:


> Crazy story, momma got mad told me to find other boat. Called the guy who purchased ours just by chance to see if he would sell. Sure enough, we made a deal and she's back with us!


Wow 😯 that almost never happens. Good for y’all 😉. Catch ‘em up 👍


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Bet the gas tank was empty when he picked the boat back up.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice catch...sounded like a great day!! Hope to get out there myself soon.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report. Good to see you posting again. Don't let your woman outfish you this year!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bodupp said:


> Nice report. Good to see you posting again. Don't let your woman outfish you this year!


I tell that to my wife every year and it hasn’t worked yet 😜😜


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> Nice report. Good to see you posting again. Don't let your woman outfish you this year!


You obviously don't know my wife! lmaooo She out fish everyone who's ever fished with us, period!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Bigc2013 said:


> Wow 😯 that almost never happens. Good for y’all 😉. Catch ‘em up 👍


Never cut ties with great people, friends to this day!


----------



## BigTess (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice catch. How where you catching bait? Not looking for any secrets just some advice. Thanks


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep! Was out there with the family too... 3 down with seasickness and 3 of us wrestling the trigger and red snapper. Only managed a few mingo for the box.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

BigTess said:


> Nice catch. How where you catching bait? Not looking for any secrets just some advice. Thanks


We use subiki's with squid on the hook


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

bcahn said:


> You obviously don't know my wife! lmaooo She out fish everyone who's ever fished with us, period!


My wife is the same way. She has creepy weird but cool fish radar, too. Sorta just gets a feeling and it's usually right. 

Glad you guys got on some fish, nice report!


----------

